
Glycans, predictive biomarkers of cardiometabolic risk - ninalauc
https://medium.com/glycanage-science/glycans-predictive-biomarkers-of-cardiometabolic-risk-525a2570afb7
======
ninalauc
If we could detect cardiometabolic conditions in their infancy and offer well-
defined lifestyle improvement measures, what feature would we need to build to
encourage progress?

